# [Hardwareversand] Geschäftsbetrieb läuft weiter



## Oromis16 (18. Oktober 2015)

*[Hardwareversand] Geschäftsbetrieb läuft weiter*

Am 23.07.2015 vermeldete Atelco und damit auch das Tochterunternehmen Hardwareversand die Eröffnung eines Insolvenzverfahrens. Nachdem die Meldung über die Insolvenzüberwindung von Atelco stark verbreitet wurde ging der Status von Hardwareversand im Trubel unter.

Auf meine Anfrage hin kam folgende Antwort vom Hardwareversand-Support:



			
				Hardwareversand schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr XY,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.
> 
> ...



Die Website auf der die Bekanntgabe der Insolvenz von Hardwareversand zu finden war wurde mittlerweile auch ergänzt, dort ist jetzt ein neuer Absatz "Pressemittleiungen" zu finden:


Spoiler



Sanierung des PC-Händlers hardwareversand.de schreitet voran

Nachdem insgesamt 12 Gesellschaften der ATELCO-Unternehmensgruppe, darunter die ATELCO Computer AG und die hwv hardwareversand.de GmbH, am 23.07.2015 Insolvenzanträge gestellt hatten, eröffnete das Amtsgericht Arnsberg am 01.10.2015 Insolvenzverfahren für zunächst neun der in Möhnesee ansässigen Gesellschaften und bestellte den Dortmunder Rechtsanwalt Christoph Schulte-Kaubrügger zum Insolvenzverwalter. Diesem war es zuvor gemeinsam mit der Geschäftsführung und den ca. 350 Mitarbeitern der ATELCO-Unternehmensgruppe gelungen, die Belieferung des Einzel- und Onlinehändlers mit IT-Hard- und Software, Produkten der Unterhaltungselektronik sowie Telekommunikationsgeräten sicherzustellen, die Kundenbelieferung und den Kundenservice aufrechtzuerhalten und so die Geschäftsbetriebe zu stabilisieren. „Sowohl in den ATELCO-Filialen als auch im Online-Versandhandel haben wir – nachdem die anfängliche Verunsicherung unserer Kunden durch Kommunikation auf allen Kanälen beseitigt werden konnte – unglaublichen Zuspruch erhalten und sind angesichts der sehr guten Ergebnisse der Betriebsfortführungen in der Lage, die Geschäfte auch nach der Insolvenzeröffnung mit voller Kraft fortzusetzen. Parallel zur Betriebsfortführung werden wir sowohl die Suche nach einem geeigneten Investor fortsetzen als auch alternative Sanierungsmöglichkeiten eruieren, etwa die Erarbeitung eines Insolvenzplanes“, so Schulte-Kaubrügger, der insbesondere den Beitrag der Mitarbeiter hervorhebt:. „Alle ATELCO-Mitarbeiter können stolz sein, dass ihnen dieser Etappensieg trotz des schwierigen Marktumfeldes gelungen ist.“

„Wir stehen weiterhin in 12 ATELCO-Filialen deutschlandweit mit unseren hochmotivierten Mitarbeitern für die Kunden zur Verfügung. Zusätzlich läuft der Online-Versandhandel in unseren Webshops auf Hochtouren. Kunden aus dem In- und Ausland halten uns die Treue“, freut sich Ralf Schwalbe, Vorstand der ATELCO Computer AG, über die sehr positive Geschäftsentwicklung und betont: „Die Kunden können weiter auf uns zählen. Unsere Angebotspalette überzeugt insbesondere die Gamer, für die wir mit hohem IT-Sachverstand und Top-Service PC’s individuell bauen.“

Als weiterer Schritt in Richtung einer langfristigen Sanierung sowie zum Erhalt von mehr als 25 Arbeitsplätzen konnten ferner die ATELCO-Filialen in Berlin, Kaiserslautern und Kiel per 01.10.2015 an einen strategischen Investor verkauft werden.



Quelle: Stellungnahme zur Insolvenz
Atelco Insolvenzüberwindung: Filialübernahme: Online-Händler Atelco überlebt die Insolvenz


----------



## drstoecker (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Hardwareversand] Geschäftsbetrieb läuft weiter*

Das sind doch mal gute Neuigkeiten vielen Dank dafür.


----------



## alexq (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Hardwareversand] Geschäftsbetrieb läuft weiter*

Habe dort schon öfters bestellt und hatte nie Probleme. Freut mich


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Hardwareversand] Geschäftsbetrieb läuft weiter*

Ich hatte mit Hardwareversand nur positive Erfahrungen von daher hoffe ich doch das alles wieder gut läuft . Starker Wettbewerb ist für uns Pc-Nerds immer gut


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Hardwareversand] Geschäftsbetrieb läuft weiter*

Dann bleibt ja wenigstens noch ein Lichtblick, Atelco als solches ist für mich gestorben da die Filiale aufgelöst wurde.


----------



## Redbull0329 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Hardwareversand] Geschäftsbetrieb läuft weiter*

Freut mich, hwversand hat mich mit dem sauberen Seitenlayout und dem schnellen Versand(ok, ich wohne keine 20km vom Firmensitz entfernt ) immer überzeugt. 
Atelco fand ich dagegen Käse, miese Beratung, schlechtes Sortiment, schlechte Preise.

Mindfactory braucht einen Konkurrenten auf Augenhöhe, sonst werden die noch übermütig im hohen Norden


----------



## Oromis16 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Hardwareversand] Geschäftsbetrieb läuft weiter*

*In den eigenen Thread schreib*
Jup, mich freuts auch sehr. Ich werd die nächsten Tage meine Zusammenstellungen auch wieder auf den HWV-Zusammenbau umstellen


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Hardwareversand] Geschäftsbetrieb läuft weiter*

Habe auch immer oft und gern bei hwversand bestellt und werde es auch in Zukunft wieder tun


----------



## PeaceTank (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Hardwareversand] Geschäftsbetrieb läuft weiter*

Moin moin, freue mich wenn HWVersand bleibt. Mein Favorit beim Onlinekauf von Hardware. Drück die Daumen für die Angestellten und uns Kunden. Habe nie Probleme gehabt und werde hoffentlich auch weiter dort kaufen können.


----------



## marvinj (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Hardwareversand] Geschäftsbetrieb läuft weiter*

Danke für die Info 
Hoffe die schaffen es über den Berg


----------



## Der Maniac (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Hardwareversand] Geschäftsbetrieb läuft weiter*

Naja, die Frage ist jetzt eher: wie sieht das hinter den Kulissen bei HWV aus? Wenn die Firma weiter so geführt wird, wie vorher, dann geht das irgendwann wieder den Bach runter. HWV war ja eine der Firmen, die die Insolvenz der ganzen Gruppe ausgelöst haben soll...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Hardwareversand] Geschäftsbetrieb läuft weiter*



> HWV war ja eine der Firmen, die die Insolvenz der ganzen Gruppe ausgelöst haben soll...


Der Rest bestand aber nur aus Atelco und deren Gebaren ging ja über Jahre langsam den Bach runter


----------



## Redbull0329 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Hardwareversand] Geschäftsbetrieb läuft weiter*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Der Rest bestand aber nur aus Atelco und deren Gebaren ging ja über Jahre langsam den Bach runter



Ich konnte das hautnah miterleben, der Parkplatz war immer ungepflegter, immer weniger Personal, und immer weniger Kundschaft. Bis dann irgendwann ein Schild an der verschlossenen Schiebetür hang.
Deren Konzept der "Media City" wurde nie glaubhaft umgesetzt, das war ein total seelenloser Industriehallenbau, mit billigster Einrichtung und miesem Sortiment.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Hardwareversand] Geschäftsbetrieb läuft weiter*

Früher konnte ich bei Ware aus 2. Hand Preise vorgeben als Verhandlungsbasis und mit dem Filialleiter feilschen bis der Arzt kam. Dann war Ware kaum noch im Laden ( auch 2. Hand ) und von daher war der Reiz weg bzw, Rabatte kaum möglich.


----------



## Der Maniac (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Hardwareversand] Geschäftsbetrieb läuft weiter*

Der Rest war anobo.de und av-electronix.de (Shops, immernoch aktiv), die Atelco Immobilien GmbH & Co. KG und Atelco AMARIS. Was genau da jetzt was ausgelöst hat, wird man so schnell wohl leider nicht erfahren... 

@Redbull: Du meinst Event-City 
@Dr Bakterius: Ja, habe ich auch so miterlebt. Wobei es bei uns fast nie Ware aus 2. Hand gab...


----------



## Oromis16 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Hardwareversand] Geschäftsbetrieb läuft weiter*

Ich nehme an, dass es Atelco gewesen sein muss, denn mMn würden die Tochterunternehmen das Mutterunternehmen nicht mitreißen. Kann mich aber natürlich auch irren.


----------



## Der Maniac (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Hardwareversand] Geschäftsbetrieb läuft weiter*

Es war alles eine AG. Geht einer flöten, und die anderen können das nicht abfedern, gehen alle den Bach runter... Wurde uns zumindest so erklärt...


----------



## Soulsnap (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Hardwareversand] Geschäftsbetrieb läuft weiter*

mMn das Standardprozedre bei ner Insolvenz und jetzt kein Grund da wieder zu bestellen. 
Ich hab auch bei HoH weiter bestellt nachdem bekannt wurde das sie von Conrad gekauft werden.
Meine Kaputte Graka bekomm ich trotzdem nicht ersetzt/repariert was auch immer...

Anders wirds auch bei HWV nicht laufen. Und mal ernsthaft, erwartet denn jemand wirklich das die sagen:

Wir verkaufen weiter könnte aber passieren das jemand seine Ware oder sein Geld nicht zurück bekommt wegen der Insolvenz. Schliesslich dürfen wir gar nicht nach gut dünken Geld zurück geben.
Aber wir wollen ja weiter euer Geld also erzählen wir euch jetzt etwas ganz normales das so klingt als wäre alles gut und als wäre alles halb so wild.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Der Rest bestand aber nur aus Atelco und  deren Gebaren ging ja über Jahre langsam den Bach runter



Falsch: 

Kunden- u. Vertriebsgesellschaften


Atelco Computer Event GmbH (Möhnesee) 
hwv hardwareversand.de GmbH (Möhnesee) 
anobo.de Deutschland GmbH (Bochum) 
AV-Electronix GmbH (Duisburg) 
Firmeneigene Dienstleister für die Tochtergesellschaften


ARI Immobilien GmbH 
 Atelco Computer Event GmbH 
AMARIS Software Entwicklungsgesellschaft mbH (Möhnesee) 
Just in Time Logistics GmbH (Möhnesee) 
Atelco Immobilien GmbH & Co. KG (Möhnesee) 

Da hängt ein bisschen mehr dran als "nur" 2 Händler


----------



## michelthemaster (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Hardwareversand] Geschäftsbetrieb läuft weiter*

Finde ich sehr gut. Gute Preise, guter Service, gute Angebote. Man kann und will nicht immer alles bei Mindfactory/Alternate bestellen. Hab dort auch einiges her. Zuletzt meine SSD und meinen AMD FX 

Grüße

Micha


----------



## Oromis16 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Hardwareversand] Geschäftsbetrieb läuft weiter*

@soulsnap
Wirklich? Hast du bei der Grafikkarte mal nachgehakt?
Mein Mainboard ist nämlich durchaus von HWV an den Hersteller durchgeleitet worden.


----------



## MF13 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Hardwareversand] Geschäftsbetrieb läuft weiter*

Schön für HWV 

Ich werde dort jedenfalls nicht mehr bestellen, immerhin habe ich, das defekte und wegen der Insolvenz nicht reklamierbare Mainboard mit eingerechnet, gut 1000 Euro an HWV verloren. Mein Geld geht nur noch an Caseking und Amazon


----------



## Soulsnap (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Hardwareversand] Geschäftsbetrieb läuft weiter*



Oromis16 schrieb:


> @soulsnap
> Wirklich? Hast du bei der Grafikkarte mal nachgehakt?
> Mein Mainboard ist nämlich durchaus von HWV an den Hersteller durchgeleitet worden.



Die Grafikkarte war von HoH. Klar habe ich Nachgehakt. Und zwar als ich sie eingeschickt habe und sich monatelang nichts tat. Nach einer Woche täglichen anrufen dort habe ich dir kaputte Karte zurück bekommen. Mit den Worten "ich kann ja froh sein überhaupt was wieder zu bekommen, andere würden nicht mal ihre defekte ware zurück bekommen..."

Und die TUL Corp (powercolor\VTX3D usw) mit Sitz in Holland gibt einem dann falsche E-Mail Adressen und tut am Telefon so als würden sie kein Englisch verstehen xD


Ergo kann ich nur jedem raten nicht bei einem Händler zu kaufen der in so einer Lage ist. Wer es dennoch tut hat selbst schuld.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Hardwareversand] Geschäftsbetrieb läuft weiter*



> Ergo kann ich nur jedem raten nicht bei einem Händler zu kaufen der in so einer Lage ist. Wer es dennoch tut hat selbst schuld.


Leider merkt man es nicht immer früh genug


----------



## Soulsnap (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Hardwareversand] Geschäftsbetrieb läuft weiter*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Leider merkt man es nicht immer früh genug



Und leider gibts selbst hier "Spezialisten" die eifrig weiter dort bestellt und es sogar noch anderen Leuten raten. Da bekomm ich echt nen Puls manchmal...


----------



## Gohrbi (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Hardwareversand] Geschäftsbetrieb läuft weiter*

Schön für hwv.de, aber ich bestelle dort nicht mehr. Veralbern kann ich mich selber.


----------



## xHaru (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Hardwareversand] Geschäftsbetrieb läuft weiter*

Ich finde es gut, dass dadurch vielleicht wieder etwas mehr Preise gedrückt werden, werde aber nur noch, dank Gummibärchen  , bei Caseking bestellen, insofern das dort lagerbar ist. Bei HWV wissen die Supportmitarbeiter nicht mal, was mit der Ware los ist, aber Retouren kommen trotzdem schnell durch.


----------



## rackcity (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Hardwareversand] Geschäftsbetrieb läuft weiter*

bekam heute ein schreiben über das insolvenzverfahren von HWV. die insolvenz wurde am 1.10 gestartet.

gottseidank habe ich nichts mehr bestellt. und der rest kam noch an vor der insolvenz 

habt ihr solch ein schreiben auch bekommen?

bekam ewig viele blätter..


----------



## Soulsnap (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Hardwareversand] Geschäftsbetrieb läuft weiter*

Hier stand Unfug und so^^


----------

